# New UKC Champion



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Echo & I had our first UKC weekend. Total of 6 shows. We received 2 Group 2, 3 Group 3, 1 Group 4. There were always 4 of us in Group. We received our Champion title. Now we will work towards a Grand Champion.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Wonderful...now for some photos


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Well done-both of you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Big CONGRATULATIONS on Echo's UKC Championship! :cheers2:Look forward to celebrating Echo's Grand Championship with you real soon!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

What a wonderful accomplishment...congrats.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Here are 2 photos. Not a very fluffed out dog after 3 days of rain. Oh well. No spray up either.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Echo!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations to Echo! Well Done!! :cheer:
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations. Lovely dog. If you can, remember to come to the UKC UPBA specialty show in Hickory NC in the Fall.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I plan on going to Hickory this month & in the fall. What is the UPBA?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

United Poodle Breeds Association. United Poodle Breeds Association - Home The specialty is on the Friday of the Fall show. Certainly a worthwhile show.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I LOVE black and white/cream phantoms!!! Sooooo gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I will be there. Thank you for the link. It is always great to promote the "total dog" & not just the beauty aspect. Great to see Multi Colored Poodles are welcomed as well. That is what keeps me out of most clubs.


----------

